# the techie bible



## control (May 2, 2006)

i think i just found the best book as far as technical theater information goes its called the backstage hand bookand illistrated almanac of technical information and the fact that if i need and sort of equation or any thing like that its all there in that small little book and recommend it to every techie and if you already have a copy what is your favorite part or how has it helped you out


----------



## Footer (May 2, 2006)

I like the part on punctuation. Also I like the front loading washer.


----------



## control (May 2, 2006)

sorry about the whole grammar and punctuation thing


----------



## nez (May 2, 2006)

now the real question is where can i pick one up at?


----------



## soundlight (May 3, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com

Just run a general search for it. It's there.

I plan to pick one up with another good book that I saw on amazon within the next month. They look like great books for what I'm in to.


----------



## Footer (May 3, 2006)

as far as books go a few must haves (and the first ones you will get in any tech desing program)

Health and Safety for theatre and film
backstage handbook
any book by Gillete (Theatrical Design and Production is a good one)
Stage Rigging Handbook, second Edition
The dramatic imagination 

Other Good Ones:
Control Systems for Live Entertainment
A Practical Guide to Stage Lighting

And many many more


----------



## soundlight (May 3, 2006)

I've got the "Practical Guide to Stage Lighting." It's pretty helpful!


----------



## airkarol (Sep 23, 2007)

I ordered that earlier today.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 24, 2007)

airkarol said:


> I ordered that earlier today.



You'll be glad you ordered it. It's about 10 years over due for the next edition, but the basic information is outstanding. It's the kind of book you just leave in your bag. I've had mine over 10 years. Every couple of months a weird question comes up and I say, "hmm... I bet that's in the handbook". 

Enjoy.


----------

